# x-pipe question



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

what is the performance difference between getting a full length x pipe and getting the x pipe you just weld in place of the resonator?what size x pipe should i get 2.5 inch?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You should match the X pipe to whatever size pipes you have now. It won't make much if any difference as to which one but place it as far forward as possible.


----------



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a stock exhaust. the car is an 05. Whoever had it before me welded in pipes in place of the cat. They cut it a bit before the flanges that go to the mid pipes. Would there be a performance difference from going to the x pipe from the 2 pipes that are welded in place right now? The stock pipes are 2.5 inch right?


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

yes, stock pipes are 2.5


----------



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

so would it be better for me price wise to just get the weld in x pipe? and add some performance.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes.


----------

